
ZEI° time-tracking totem makes hourly billing a fun IoT activity - zezze87
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/19/11459504/zei-time-tracking-totem-iot
======
mbruschi
I know this - it was featured on PH a couple of days ago. Great tool!

------
benjamineu
Definitely getting this for my team!

------
dondinos
This is such an awesome idea!

------
nikolaii
wow! this will be great for freelancers!

------
huerlemann
brilliant

